# Looking for regular white egg crate?



## jessesparks (Apr 20, 2018)

Anyone know shops selling this stuff in the GTA?
From what i've found online it's either low in stock or overpriced..

Looking for some to help with a new aquascape


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*egg crate*

not sure if u have checked out home depot or lowes ,its labeled as light diffuser and I think runs under 20.00 
usually located where the drop ceiling tiles are .
hope that helps
unless someone has some that they are not using can help u .
cheers


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

Dunno how much is needed but as Tom says, it's about $17 for a 4ft x 2ft piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngt3 (Oct 17, 2017)

not sure what size you want, but I bought these from Pets and Ponds

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c378020916/p17729492.html

they are interlocking.


----------

